# safer muriatic acid



## jrmycooke (Jan 20, 2012)

Good day members. Has anyone used this before as an alternative to the regular off the shelf lowes muriatic? Same manufacturer. Same results????


----------



## publius (Jan 20, 2012)

I have had no problem with it when I used it to depopulate boards or in the Acid/Peroxide (AP) procedure. I have not tried it as the main component of Aqua Regia (AR)... Someone else will have to speak to that.


----------



## jrmycooke (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Geo (Jan 20, 2012)

the muriatic acid from Lowe's with the green label that says its safer should not be used for refining.it uses alternative chemicals and not 32% hcl, the additives in it will ruin your day.


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Jan 20, 2012)

Geo, thanks for the update! I was there the other day, thinking to myself... "hmmm.. less fumes.. that would be nice". I tried to see what the additives were, but they weren't listed. I decided to go with what I know works.


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

I get the green label from Home depot, but I haven't had any problems. The regular those fume more, though.

Next time I find some of the regular I'll kep track for any difference.

Phil


----------



## Geo (Jan 20, 2012)

:lol: those fumes is the acid reacting with whatever, even the air, thats the nature of hcl acid (and i know its just hcl, i add the acid because hcl looks so lonely by itself).im not sure if the MSDS is available on the forum for the environmentally friendly brick cleaner. i do know that less fumes equates to less hcl plus whatever additives they put in it.it does say safe alternative, well as for me, i have a hard enough time keeping stuff out of my solutions.im not going to add something intentionally unless it helps in some way and i know what is in it.


----------



## jrmycooke (Jan 20, 2012)

I just ran a small lot and I have foils floating but ill be rammed if they don't look like copper. O could be wrong but I'll wait until they are done bubbling and check.


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

The MSDS can be found here:
http://www.kleanstripgreen.com/
I don't read of any additives, just only 25% concentration instead of the 34%. 
Again, it works fine for me. 8) 

Phil


----------



## Geo (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks phil, the only problem i have with that is the claim that its safer with 90% less fumes but they have cut the concentration down to 25% instead of 35%. it seems to me to reduce the fumes they would have to cut the concentration by 90% to get the same effect unless something was added. i read the entire MSDS that they provided and the thing that caught my attention was where it listed the contents. if you will notice it only list hazardous components, this would imply that there are non-hazardous components not listed. i will try to call them tomorrow and find out where i can find the complete list of ingredients, although im sure i will be told it is a proprietary secret. my point being that even though it may work well in AP, i still would not use it for hcl/cl or AR untill i can see for myself that the other ingredients isnt something i want to avoid.


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi Geo!
One would think that an MSDS report would show ALL the ingredients, but yes, they might be keeping a secret... I hope not. (I don't think they should be doing that, because then the public is still in the dark of what they're dealing with); keep us posted of what else you find when you call them.

I used very little the AP process compared to the AR batches I run; I just finished another AR without any obviuos problems. 
I use the green label, (for the last 2 years), because is the one readily available to me. If & when I find the regular, I pick some up, but Washington state is a "green" state & many stores don't sell a variety of "harsh" chemicals, like Lye for example. I can find Lye at Ace hardware, but its kept in the back & you must gain their trust in order for them to sell you some.

Take care!

Phil


----------



## Geo (Jan 21, 2012)

normal business hours M-F 8:00-4:00 central time (ill call back)


----------



## butcher (Jan 21, 2012)

MSDS will not always list all of the chemicals involved, many times they will list the one's that have a potential for danger, but in fact sometimes they will not list any, if the company say's it is proprietary and they cannot give their secret recipe away to their competition, they may not have to list them but they do have to give information of how to deal with poisoning from their product of fire fighting measures, fumes evolved and so on.

I wonder if the Bush’s bean’s dog, lists his recipe on their MSDS (joke)?

The Above MSDS for the green HCl gives a range for its density (clue to its strength or percentage of acid), gives no mention of perfumes or other substances like buffers, salts, or ingredients that may be present to lower the fumes or smell of these fumes, these if any could be proprietary or insignificant as to the products danger as to poisoning and so on.


----------



## trashmaster (Jan 21, 2012)

Phil

I will start a new thread on Sodium Hydroxide ( lye) I found two places that use it everyday and might get it for you....


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 21, 2012)

I'll be checking it out.

Thanks!

Phil


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 21, 2012)

The "safer" muriatic contains what are called "inhibitors." Their purpose is to inhibit (slow down) the attack on steel. However, they also inhibit the attack on copper and probably gold. Worthless for our purposes.


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello everyone
I as some of you know, have been using home depot brand
It does not boast safer and is not
in a green bottle(I saw that one )
It comes in 2 1gal clear containers look identical to milk jugs but they say 14.5 % now I have been using these since day 1 
Recently I bought the good stuff from lows and it literally took my breath away
Steyr223


----------



## kadriver (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello:

I check the label to ensure it says 31.45% hydrochloric acid - because that is what was recommended by members of this forum when I first started refining. It has always worked well for me.

kadriver


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Kad!

But is it the green label?

Phil


----------



## kadriver (Jan 22, 2012)

No, the lable is blue with a white bottle - no green lable.


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## eeTHr (Jan 22, 2012)

I've been getting my HCl from the local swimming pool supply store, as liquid pool acid. It's labeled Muriatic Acid, and the the ingredient list says 31.45% HCl. It _*will*_ crank your snoot if you don't keep it at arms length when opened, or have a big fan behind you, or only open it inside a fume hood. (The strong chemical filter masks will prevent breathing the fumes, but they won't stop them from getting inside your safety glasses, goggles, or face shield. And they won't block nitric at all.)


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 23, 2012)

Home depot 14.5 perce,nt muriaric


----------



## Geo (Jan 23, 2012)

have you looked in the paint section? they will have just plain muriatic acid its a masonary cleaner and etchant. just ask for brick cleaning acid.


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hay Geo
Yes one of the workers at several stores had assumed the same thing (even saw a manager loose
A bet) no more.
also was never able to find roto or anything with sulfuric
Bur Lowes has the muriattic

What does 20% baulm mean.I will have to Ger proper spelling 
Steyr223


----------



## kadriver (Jan 23, 2012)

Ace Hardware has roto drain cleaner & liquid fire drain cleaner.

Both of these are concentrated sulfuric acid. You can recognize then because the bottles are on the shelf in a sealed plastic bag.

kadriver


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 23, 2012)

steyr223 said:


> Hay Geo
> Yes one of the workers at several stores had assumed the same thing (even saw a manager loose
> A bet) no more.
> also was never able to find roto or anything with sulfuric
> ...



Baume is basically a scale related to specific gravity that was (is?) used in certain industries. At one point, I had a set of Baume hydrometers. Here's a conversion chart.
http://www.oecfh.com/downloads/specific-gravity-conversion-table.pdf


----------



## goldenchild (Jan 23, 2012)

To further thicken the plot... 

http://www.certol.com/AcidMagicHome.aspx


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q11ON2FK_bQ[/youtube]


----------



## Geo (Jan 23, 2012)

Great! if you were using it in accordance with the labeling instructions. but i didnt see gold refining mentioned anywhere in the video. :lol: im not closed minded and if anyone can come up with a full list of ingredients and Lou or Harold says its ok, then i might give it a try.


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 23, 2012)

Geo don't you remember like my
1rst post I asked about 14.5%
I'm just trying to show its not green
I agree with you bro
All of my so called tin will see on my next batch

But I agree


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 23, 2012)

Is that a baby. And part of a skull?


----------



## Geo (Jan 23, 2012)

:lol: its an egg. they are removing the shell.


----------

